# Alaska Fishing......looooong pictorial



## DocEsox (May 12, 2008)

Love to fish, love to see pictures of fish....all of these were taken on Alaska fishing excursions.....it is where I live......































































































































































































































































































































































































































Brian


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good compilation. I like the watercolor effect on the rainbow being held by the arm dressed in flannel.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice Dollies.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow!!!! Great pics thanks for sharing, I definately have to make it up there sometime in my life.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll bet it pretty much sucks living up there! :lol: Are the bugs as bad as I hear they are?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## DocEsox (May 12, 2008)

fixed blade.....ya know the bug question gets asked a whole lot......depending on where and when you are fishing the bugs aren't all that bad. Along the road systems in the Anchorage, MatSu Valley and Kenai Peninsula areas the bugs are really not that bad....generally a little bug juice on and you don't have to worry. Now you go to the interior and up north it can get horrific....especially with horse flies...them suckers will be tearing hunks of flesh out of you like nano piranha. This is where politics and Alaska get all heated up....nearly everyone in ALaska is in favor of opening ANWR...all the do gooders who have never really been "outdoors" think the pristine wilderness is too precious. Pristine my arse, most of ANWR is a gosh for saken area where if these idiots had to stay for a few days all we would need to do is pick up the bones later as the bugs would consume them. Anyway....I better stay away from politics. On the Kenai Peninsula the worst bugs are these cute little "white sox" you see starting in late August...little suckers leave a bite and welt the size of your nose...

Brian


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Very nice, now I want to go even more......THANKS!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank you for making my morning!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Doc-- Will you please explain the difference between a Dolly Varden and a brook trout? I can see some minor differences, but they look a lot alike. THANKS!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Doc, where do you live in Alaska? Those are some nice Dollies, and great Rainbows/Steelhead. I've fished around Glennallen on the Gulkana and Klutina about 5 times, but it's been about 7 years since I've been up to the Anchorage Area, We'd usually make a trip over to Valdez for a day of Pink fishing and sometimes down to Soldotna after some reds (hit and miss). Since then I've spent all my AK time down on POW island by Ketchikan. Its a little different down Southeast, but really fun nonetheless. (Coho country)


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Some awesome shots in there.
My brother lived up in Anchorage for 4 years with the air force and then they sent him to Phoenix, AZ, talk about extremes.


----------

